# Sample Business plan



## bsbook (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any t-shirt biz plan templates?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Start here, then follow the links others have provided in the post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4909.html


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

You might this useful Small Business Administration - Small Business Planner

And have a read through this if you have time
Business Plan Samples, Writing a Business Plan - Entrepreneur.com

They may not be specific to the t-shirt biz, but you can always make it up yourself as you go along.

Hope this helps & good luck


----------

